# JTextArea + JScrollBar



## kernel_panic (23. Okt 2006)

Hallo!

Frage: Wie kann ich ein JTextArea mit einer Scrollbar verbinden?

und zwar so dass automatisch nach unten gescrollt wird, wenn der Text
über die untere Grenzee des JTextArea bewegt!


----------



## The_S (23. Okt 2006)

```
JTextArea area = new JTextArea();
JScrollPane pane = new JScrollPane(area);
deinContainer.add(pane);
```

Wann genau soll bis ganz nach unten gescrollt werden? Imho sollte das automatisch gehen ...


----------



## kernel_panic (23. Okt 2006)

Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen.
wenn ich das so mache, muss ich mein JTextArea aber überdimensional
groß machen, damit man scrollen kann.
Trotzdem danke für die antwort


----------



## The_S (23. Okt 2006)

naja, warum willste scrollen wenn kein Text zum Scrollen da is!?

[edit] Und warum überhaupt die JTextArea groß machen???


----------



## kernel_panic (23. Okt 2006)

nene, wenn ich text habe und der über den untersten rand geht, dann kann man auch bei
aktivierter Scrollbar nicht scrollen. Gibts da irgendeinen Listener den ich aktivieren muss oder sonst was?


----------



## The_S (23. Okt 2006)

Zeig mal Code, dieses Verhalten ist äußerst unnormal


----------



## kernel_panic (23. Okt 2006)

```
msgArea.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder());
msgArea.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(10, 2048));
msgArea.setLineWrap(true);
msgPane.setAutoscrolls(true);
msgPane.setBounds(new Rectangle(10, 55, 375, 181));
msgPane.add(msgArea);
    contentPane.add(msgPane, null);
```


----------



## The_S (23. Okt 2006)

Naja, das JScrollPane ist größer als das JTextArea. Das kann ja gar nix werden. Verwende nen ordentlichen Layout-Manager und spar dir die ganze setBounds Geschichte.


----------



## kernel_panic (23. Okt 2006)

haha du witzknubbel! :wink: 
das hab ich doch gesagt, das das JScrollPane kleiner als
das JTextArea sein muss...


----------



## tini (23. Okt 2006)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Scrollen nicht geht, wenn bei dem zu scrollenden Element eine Größe (z.b. PreferredSize) gesetzt wurde. Nimm das mal weg und versuchs noch mal.


----------



## The_S (23. Okt 2006)

CaptainChaos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> haha du witzknubbel! :wink:
> das hab ich doch gesagt, das das JScrollPane kleiner als
> das JTextArea sein muss...



Ne, gleiche Größe. Einfach keine Size vom JTextArea (oder wars die JScrollPane?) setzen.


----------



## kernel_panic (24. Okt 2006)

tini hatte recht! musste nur den prefferedsize parameter löschen und schon scrollt mein
JTextArea wunderbar. 
Danke Leute!


----------

